# Ethanol Mandate Battle Begins



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a unwinnable situation......if the Renewable Fuel Standards was suspended temporarily.....the price of fuel will immediately go up, angering the American public and the spin will be "blame it on the greedy farmer", although that is untrue. If the RFS is not suspended, there will be significant price increases for meat products later this year or early next year.....and again, the greedy farmer will be the blame.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...l_here_to_stay/


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

And I bet those complaining will do so with a full mouth.


----------

